# Oh dear, not sure whether to laugh or cry!



## Dezireey

Sooo, let me start by saying that I was very very tired as LO has huge molar teeth coming through, I also have terrible hayfever etc, so not the best time to call me early in the morning....um, so Ex useless FOB calls me and I am half asleep and cranky :wacko:

He has gotten the enforcement action letter from CSA, basically saying if he doesn't pay up, they take it further etc. he just ranted at me for like 20 mins and I couldn't get a word in. Eventually I just yawned and said 'oh go away, you had many chances to sort something out with me amicably, just go away, you have a small penis by the way' :dohh:

I don't know why I said it, it just came out and he hung up straight away. I was a bit upset that I had resorted to low blows like that ( it's not a micro willy but for someone who carps on about how manly and big built he is all the time, it's, uh, small) 

I then woke up a bit later and then laughed my head off :haha: I have finally changed my number and e-mail today, so he won't be able to contact me again to have a rant. 

:happydance: let's hope that smashes his ahem, big ego. 

Well.....someone had to tell him...right? :thumbup:


----------



## Karren

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

This made my day I must say, you did nothing wrong, just stating facts huh? Lol

If its one thing us girls know, to really piss a man off and shatter his ego it's to make fun of his willy size!

My ex had a small willy too, might just think im saying this because I hate him but it was, and half the time he couldnt even get a hard on! lol

I made sure this was known when we broke up and he walked past my friend the other week and she wiggled her little finger at him and he went bright red and just carried on walking haha.

Glad to see CSA is finally catching up to him too and he is realizing!

Stay strong! Karma will bite him in the butt! And hopefully his willy!


----------



## Dezireey

This will make you laugh even more. To try and get hold of me again today to have a rant at me ( but he couldn't cos I have changed my number) he rang my best friend instead, big mistake,as I told her what I said to him, they argued and he said to her 'at least I am not a fat cow like you!' She paused and like the cool chick she is, retaliated with 'well dearie, I can always lose weight and look divine, you, on the other hand will always have a small appendage' and she hung up on him! 

I have never laughed so much in one day in my life! :haha: she is ace! :happydance:


----------



## Meezerowner

:haha::haha::haha:

I dont know whether this made my day or my week!

That is so brilliant.

Good job you changed your number! 
How cheeky that he goes griping to your friends aswell though... what a low life. Tell everyone to have him blocked.


----------



## Proserpina

Dezireey said:


> He has gotten the enforcement action letter from CSA, basically saying if he doesn't pay up, they take it further etc. he just ranted at me for like 20 mins and I couldn't get a word in. Eventually I just yawned and said 'oh go away, you had many chances to sort something out with me amicably, just go away, you have a small penis by the way' :dohh:

I got a good laugh out of this. :thumbup:

Next time he manages to get a hold of you, you should seriously record it and post it to YouTube. "Useless deadbeat dad rants his ass off over being asked to pay child support." If he's crazy enough, it could become a viral video.


----------



## Karren

Dezireey said:


> This will make you laugh even more. To try and get hold of me again today to have a rant at me ( but he couldn't cos I have changed my number) he rang my best friend instead, big mistake,as I told her what I said to him, they argued and he said to her 'at least I am not a fat cow like you!' She paused and like the cool chick she is, retaliated with 'well dearie, I can always lose weight and look divine, you, on the other hand will always have a small appendage' and she hung up on him!
> 
> I have never laughed so much in one day in my life! :haha: she is ace! :happydance:

Lol!

That is perfect, because she said it now, in the back of his mind he is gonna be thinking you have told everyone he has a small willy!

Glad to hear everything is catching up to him now.


----------



## Meezerowner

Karren said:


> Lol!
> 
> That is perfect, because she said it now, in the back of his mind he is gonna be thinking you have told everyone he has a small willy!
> 
> Glad to hear everything is catching up to him now.

Yeah, he wont know how many people you have told.... that will really drive him crazy! Maybe he thinks you even told the CSA :haha:


----------



## Foogirl

I love your best friend. How lucky you are to have a friend like that.

And well done you, there is nothing wrong with resorting to low blows once in a while, but it sounds as if yours only had to go slightly below the belt :haha:


----------



## daneuse27

Your best friend sounds awesome! 

What you said to him sounds exactly like something I would have said. :haha: 

he deserved it, from everything I've read he sounds like a pathetic excuse for a human being! 

Glad that you will getting the financial support you're entitled to soon :)


----------



## moomin_troll

Childish comments are the best! Even better seen as he was ranting about paying for his own child. 
Perfect way to end the "conversation"


----------



## Mummy1995

HAHAHAHAHAHA brilliant!!!


----------



## babycrazy1706

:rofl:

Good on you!!!!


----------



## tallybee

:rofl:


----------



## Dezireey

Ha ha! Can you imagine if I told CSA, I can hear the conversation now....


CSA: Hello, is that Mr........? 

FOB: yes, who is this?

CSA : it is the CSA sir, we are calling to inform you that we are taking enforcement action against you for Child support for......

FOB: WTF? Are you serious? You can't do this!!

CSA: yes, we can and we can also inform Sky News that you have a small willy as well, we have the power to do anything.

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hayz_baby

*breaking news* record number of dads are paying CSA due to new threats...


----------



## Karren

hayz_baby said:


> *breaking news* record number of dads are paying CSA due to new threats...

LOL

Pay your Child support or else we will reveal your "Little" secret haha


----------



## wishuwerehere

:haha: Well done you and your best mate!


----------



## beanzz

:haha:

Hilarious!


----------

